# The Trophy Wife S1 Thread



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

We don't seem to have interest in an episode thread, so I'll create a season one.

I thought this past episode was the best of the bunch. I think maybe it hit home some because their daughter is 14, same age as my daughter, and I get the whole privacy thing. It's a fine line between it being "Your house, your rules" and respecting your teen's privacy. I liked how "hooked up" was so misconstrued. I loved Bert using Yiddish expressions (and I understand them as my mother spoke it) and Kate says something like, "I don't know how Bert learned Yiddish but please don't make him stop" Cracked me up. I also liked how Diane knew all the texting culture stuff...catfishing and all that. 

This show is really starting to grow on me a lot.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Latest episode caused me to delete SP.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I've been trying to catch up with some of the new show premieres, and I just watched the first episode the other night. I found it surprisingly funny.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I deleted the show after the second episode. I didn't hate the show, but I didn't especially like it either. I think Modern Family is all the family sitcom I have capacity for.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> I deleted the show after the second episode. I didn't hate the show, but I didn't especially like it either. I think Modern Family is all the family sitcom I have capacity for.


Give E3 a shot if you can find it. It definitely had a MF vibe to it, and I thought it was very funny.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I am sticking with it so far mainly because I like all of the cast. It has some good moments as well.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

First episode was very good. 2nd episode stunk. Haven't watched the 3rd.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

My wife and I are mildly enjoying it so far - it's got a really strong cast. I'm not sure that I like the re-cast of the daughter between the pilot and when the series went into production, although I guess they wanted a different vibe for the character, I'm just not sure that I like her all that much.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> My wife and I are mildly enjoying it so far - it's got a really strong cast. I'm not sure that I like the re-cast of the daughter between the pilot and when the series went into production, although I guess they wanted a different vibe for the character, I'm just not sure that I like her all that much.


I really liked Bailey Madison on Once Upon A Time playing young Snow White. She does not stand out on this show nearly as much.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think it is by far the best of the freshman sitcoms but I also don't think it is destined to be long for this world.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm liking it, especially the third ep. 

Kind of wish this had been given the Wednesday slot after Modern Family.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

There's a lot of good stuff on this show for me, but hands-down my favorite part is their Chinese son. He's hilarious and makes me smile whenever he's on screen.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love the kid too and the ex wives. But the best friend is a little over the top. "You got married and I didn't hear from you for a week. You mean our honeymoon?" Funny, but no one is that selfish. I hope.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Warren was excellent in this episode. 

"Meg, you ate the styrofoam?'


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> I'm liking it, especially the third ep.
> 
> Kind of wish this had been given the Wednesday slot after Modern Family.


That would have been great.

I was expecting the solar system to get used when they were making their drinks.

Curry infused mustard.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Not hilarious, but I too like the cast. It's a big step down from The West Wing though, for the main guy.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I continue to enjoy this show. I think that what makes it good is having wife #1 (great character!) and wife #2 (so needy, but great comedy) as a part of the group. 

If it were just him, wife #3, and the kidlets, I'd probably get bored fast. There is only so much you can do with that (that hasn't been done a zillion times already). Having the two first wives and having kids with each of them has turned out to be better than I wold have expected.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sharkster said:


> I continue to enjoy this show. I think that what makes it good is having wife #1 (great character!) and wife #2 (so needy, but great comedy) as a part of the group.
> 
> If it were just him, wife #3, and the kidlets, I'd probably get bored fast. There is only so much you can do with that (that hasn't been done a zillion times already). Having the two first wives and having kids with each of them has turned out to be better than I wold have expected.


I think you're right. I really liked how wife#1 talked to her son on the ride home - telling him what he did with the lego Falcon was a hint at what he could get into - engineer, architect etc. I didn't like her character at first, but the more she is around the more I like her.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Another really fun episode this week, although predictable that they'd get locked in that storage room. I loved the 1st wife on Skype and overhearing how she was going to get lied to.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I like this series too.

I think the daughter is a bit too *****y (maybe they are portraying teenage girls correctly and I just don't know that, lol).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I like this series too.
> 
> I think the daughter is a bit too *****y (maybe they are portraying teenage girls correctly and I just don't know that, lol).


I have a teenage girl.....Accurate!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> Another really fun episode this week, although predictable that they'd get locked in that storage room. I loved the 1st wife on Skype and overhearing how she was going to get lied to.


I did enjoy this episode and really loved the final video for the date site. :up:


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Still enjoying this, waiting for the cancellation/hiatus ax to fall.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I have a teenage girl.....Accurate!!


Testify, brother.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Latest prediction from the Cancellation Bear:

ABC: 'Trophy Wife' Is Certain To Be Canceled



> While the Cancellation Bear made the prediction change earlier in the season, it's worth noting that Trophy Wife is now certain to be canceled. It's ABC's lowest rated non-Friday sitcom by a fair margin. The bear would guess that Suburgatory will replace it at some point, but when, the bear can't guess.


Too bad, as I enjoy this show. It's not "A" material, but it's entertaining.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I'd hate for it to be cancelled. It consistently gets a laugh out of me.

"The Iron Man". Good stuff.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

There are so many sit coms now that aren't nearly as good as this. Maybe it's the time slot.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> I'd hate for it to be cancelled. It consistently gets a laugh out of me.
> 
> "The Iron Man". Good stuff.


The Halloween episode was great- what a shame this show probably won't make it


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Really sad if this does get canceled. It is a fun show.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Not hilarious, but one of the few sitcoms this year to have survived with SP intact. Dads and Precinct 9-9 or whatever it's called are the only other two I can think of at the moment. (But I *DID* keep SPs for a couple of the cancelled already ones to catch burnoffs next summer.)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Aw, damn. I enjoy this show too. Some really great characters.

Halloween show was fun, although the horse/woman costume was kind of creepy (creepy/funny, though). 

Wife #2 and her kid are favs of mine.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

The Ironing Man.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

MikeCC said:


> The Ironing Man.


That made me LOL.

Oh, and the Queen Elizabeth I costume was very well done.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Funny that the young girl didn't recognize Elizabeth, and wife #2 had no idea who Beance is. I'm proud that I know both, even tho I have no idea how to spell Biance. 

Morton Downey has a son?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Funny that the young girl didn't recognize Elizabeth, and wife #2 had no idea who Beance is. I'm proud that I know both, even tho I have no idea how to spell Biance.  Morton Downey has a son?


Beyoncé once had a fiancé.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Well, thankfully, we can stop worrying- show was picked up for the full season :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Latest prediction from the Cancellation Bear:
> 
> ABC: 'Trophy Wife' Is Certain To Be Canceled
> 
> Too bad, as I enjoy this show. It's not "A" material, but it's entertaining.


I'm not sure I'd ever trust a prediction from the Cancellation Bear!!

Show picked up for rest of the season. I guess it made sense to predict it was a goner, it's lead in is nowhere as strong as the other sitcoms.

I loved the Halloween episode. Ironing Man cracked me up!!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The Cancellation Bear is amazingly accurate on these matters. But not perfect.

Here they analyze why they were wrong, and some potential game-changers (like ABC Studios vs 20th C-Fox):
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...s-ad-revenue-or-syndication-prospects/213201/


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> The Cancellation Bear is amazingly accurate on these matters. But not perfect.
> 
> Here they analyze why they were wrong, and some potential game-changers (like ABC Studios vs 20th C-Fox):
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...s-ad-revenue-or-syndication-prospects/213201/


Just so you know, I was kidding about "the Bear" It just seems such a weird name.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> The Cancellation Bear is amazingly accurate on these matters. But not perfect.
> 
> Here they analyze why they were wrong, and some potential game-changers (like ABC Studios vs 20th C-Fox):
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...s-ad-revenue-or-syndication-prospects/213201/


It's sad that I look at that list and most of the shows I watch are in "Cancellation Predicted"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought this week's Christmas episode was very well done, and REALLY funny. Yeah I know it's kind of a takeoff on "The Hangover" movie. And I found it kind of endearing in a way. 

I realize this show is hanging on by a thread, but I hope ABC decides to keep it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Agree. Great episode, one of the best versions of the "flashback episode" I've seen done.

Entertainment Weekly had an article this week on five new shows you may have given up, that deserve a second look. And this was one of them.

Love Bert!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

that was a fantastic episode. Kids and I were laughing the whole way.


----------



## xyz (Apr 11, 2002)

The cancellation bear always says on twitter that the predictions are for the show not to get renewed next year, not get cancelled now. That being said, I am really enjoying this show too and hope it's staying around.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I really hope it gets renewed. I love it. I am looking forward to it even more now than The Crazy Ones, the other only new sitcom this season I have kept watching.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Entertainment Weekly had an article this week on five new shows you may have given up, that deserve a second look. And this was one of them.


I just read this issue yesterday and was glad to see that. I hope the show makes the cut. I'm watching several of these new sitcoms and would really love to see most of them make it but, alas, I think most of them won't. 

Even 'Moms' is enjoyable to me. But I have to admit that it's probably mostly because I love Allison Janney. It's been a pleasure being able to watch her in TWO series this season!

I'd also love to see The Goldbergs, the MJFox show, the Sean Hayes show, and the Robin Williams show make it but I think it's all empty wishful thinking.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm sorry everyone, but I like this show, I like the characters; and you know what that means..........It will get cancelled.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Another excellent episode, *The Big 5-0*. They managed to milk every character for humor, and it all worked.

Diane: "I demand to speak to your manager"
Clerk Lady: "We don't believe in titles here. Everyone is equal"
Diane: "In that case I demand to speak to somebody else"
Clerk Lady: "Heaven, could you come over here?"
Heaven: "Blessed be the day"
Diane: "I'm going to continue to speak with you"

The look on Bert's face when he was anticipating being told hot dogs are made out of dogs.

In Pete's office, when Kate walks in wearing nothing but a trenchcoat, promising a blow... suddenly realizes there are other people in there, and turns to "blow-ing wind outside, yeah, a really blowing wind, hence the coat"


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Another excellent episode, *The Big 5-0*. They managed to milk every character for humor, and it all worked.
> 
> Diane: "I demand to speak to your manager"
> Clerk Lady: "We don't believe in titles here. Everyone is equal"
> ...


Yep- another good episode- this show continues to get better and better- if anyone didn't catch the Christmas episode that aired last month, you should try to watch it- that was one of the funniest episodes of any show we have seen in a long time.......

Ratings still not good, though- hope it can somehow make it to a season 2


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

This show just get's worse with every episode as the characters get dumber and dumber. I may watch the rest of the season out of habit, but I definitely won't watch next year if by some miracle it gets renewed.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I did enjoy the secretary announcing that the DoJ was there and having Pete tear apart the paperwork he was working on.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Caught up with the last few episodes. Very funny.  Jackie kills me.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

he ate every animal on his PJs


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> This show just get's worse with every episode as the character's get dumber and dumber.


This complaint would carry so much more weight if not for the cringe-worthy grammar


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Anubys said:


> This complaint would carry so much more weight if not for the cringe-worthy grammar


Whats' wrong with it's?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anubys said:


> This complaint would carry so much more weight if not for the cringe-worthy grammar


It look's ok to me.
Sorry, I completely changed how the last part was stated and neglected to remove the apostrophe in the process.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This show isn't great, but is one of the few new shows this year that I kept watching.. I know that sounds like a very backhanded compliment, but it's reasonably amusing..

and actually, all 3 of the wives are attractive in various ways.. Some combination of all 3 would be hot. The first is sort of an Amy Farrah Fowler type, if the second were a BIT less ditzy she'd be a "perky Rachel Ray" type.. and the third is young.. heh.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> It look's ok to me.
> Sorry, I completely changed how the last part was stated and neglected to remove the apostrophe in the process.


its all in good fun's 

I hope you were not offended...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Anubys said:


> he ate every animal on his PJs


And the scene at the very end where they were going thru various foods and finally....baloney!

Oh and oldest son crawling on the floor to "be a lobster" and then, actually finding one!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I love this show. It's the most underrated show of the new season. I hope they figure out a way to keep it past this season. I think the execs at ABC like this show, and that's why it didn't get cancelled already.


----------

